# 99070



## Earnose

Does anyone have any experience billing for extra supplies? One of our Doctors got info from another Doctor that she could bill 99070 for supplies not normally used for office procedures and these claims are steadily coming back bundled into the office visit.  We are getting info that maybe there is a more specific HCPCS code she should be using.  We are confused how and when to use this code or other HCPCS code and are also finding they require a lot of documentation. Also if there is anyone that can help can you also provided assistants on how much to bill for 99070.  Thank YOu


----------



## Candice_Fenildo

We do not bill for supplies, they are included in the practice RVU's. what exactly is NOT NORMAL supply for an office procedure, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## jackjones62

Dear Earnose,

You can bill for supplies (99070) but the process is tedious; you have to list each supply/item #/cost and provide receipt or PO; plus you have to write special report on why your requesting add'l payment; it's a 50/50 shot as to whether you get paid.

Hope this helps.

Jennifer 
ENT CT


----------



## Earnose

Candyr73,
         I agree with you!  thats why i was asking others opinions because i really couldn't figure out what she thought she was billing for. sometimes i think doctors find out that other docs are getting paid for something and they want to also without really researching it first.  I just need some documentation to back me up when i tell her No.


----------



## medicalcoder519@yahoo.com

Does anyone know how to convert 99070 codes to HCPC codes.


----------



## medicalcoder519@yahoo.com

Does anyone know how to convert 99070 codes to HCPC codes ?


----------



## k.vawter@yahoo.com

We don't bill 99070 at our office either.  You will spend more time and effort on it than the reimbursement you would receive.


----------

